# Lace catfish Dorsal fin gone??



## NPMIKOLE (Mar 17, 2011)

so my girlfriend went to walmart the other day and bought me a fish and didnt remember after a couple days of researching it i found out that it is a lace catfish, but its dorsal fin is almost completly gone! he also has a light spot on his side, im assuming its from scraping against somthing. but i was wondering if his dorsal fin will grow back and if so how long would it take?*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It depends on how far down it has gotten. If kept in clean water all the time it may grow back and shouldn't take to long.


----------



## NPMIKOLE (Mar 17, 2011)

also one of his eyes is white and cloudy. the other eye looks normal but the one eye is really cloudy. not sure damn walmart


----------

